# qui secondait/avait secondé le centurion



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Pour la phrase suivante :
Une fois arrivé devant chez Caesar, Marcus aborda les deux gardes qui le laissèrent passer après quelques secondes d'hésitation, se souvenant de cet homme froid et distant qui "secondait" le centurion durant la bataille de Gaulle.
Le verbe "seconder" est à l'imparfait et cite une action qui s'est passé avant la scène présente. Puis-je le garder ou dois-je obligatoirement prendre le plus-que-parfait ?

Merci.


----------



## LV4-26

Je serais pour garder l'imparfait.


----------



## proyoyo

Merci pour votre réponse, LV4-26. Pour les mêmes motifs que j'aime présenter sur ce forum, j'imagine ? (vous savez, à propos de l'imparfait qui reste imparfait...)


----------



## LV4-26

proyoyo said:


> Merci pour votre réponse, LV4-26. Pour les mêmes motifs que j'aime présenter sur ce forum, j'imagine ? (vous savez, à propos de l'imparfait qui reste imparfait...)


En effet...

1. _Marcus abord*e* les deux gardes qui le laiss*ent* passer après quelques secondes d'hésitation, se souvenant de cet homme froid et distant qui *secondait* le centurion durant la bataille de Gaulle._ ==>

2. _Marcus abord*a* les deux gardes qui le laiss*èrent* passer après quelques secondes d'hésitation, se souvenant de cet homme froid et distant qui *secondait* le centurion durant la bataille de Gaulle.

_
...tandis que....

1a. _Marcus abord*e* les deux gardes qui le laiss*ent* passer après quelques secondes d'hésitation, se souvenant de cet homme froid et distant qui *a secondé* le centurion durant la bataille de Gaulle. ==>

2a. Marcus abord*a* les deux gardes qui le laiss*èrent* passer après quelques secondes d'hésitation, se souvenant de cet homme froid et distant qui *avait secondé* le centurion durant la bataille de Gaulle._

Les nuances de sens respectives de l'*imparfait* et du passé composé (1/1a) sont différentes. Et on retrouve ces mêmes nuances dans l'opposition *imparfait* / plus-que-parfait (2/2a), lorsque que l'on recule dans le temps.

Dans votre phrase, l'idée suggérée par le passé composé [1a], et donc par le pqp [2a] est loin d'être impensable mais l'imparfait est plus vraisemblable et la tournure un poil plus élégante.


----------



## proyoyo

Oui, c'est bien ce que je pensais ! Merci infiniment, LV4-26.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ah… Eh bien moi c'est le plus-que-parfait qui me paraît le plus naturel ici, d'autant plus que les deux gardes semblent se remémorer d'anciens souvenirs et que cette antériorité vaut la peine d'être marquée…


----------



## proyoyo

Disons que pour mon exemple, "secondait" signifie que pendant toute la bataille qui s'est déroulé antérieurement à ce moment du récit, Marcus secondait le centurion. 
Avec le plus-que-parfait, c'est un fait ponctuel, et l'action de seconder le centurion a pu se dérouler n'importe quand pendant la bataille : Marcus a secondé le centurion durant la bataille => donne une impression de brièveté. On peut utiliser le verbe "pleurer" pour s'en assurer. 
Exemple : Une fois arrivé devant chez Caesar, Marcus aborda les deux gardes qui le laissèrent passer après quelques secondes d'hésitation, se souvenant de cet homme froid et distant qui pleurait/avait pleuré durant la bataille de Gaule. 
D'un pleutre qui pleure pendant toute la bataille (pleurait), le plus-que-parfait le transforme en homme qui n'a pleuré qu'une fois.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, je ne suis pas d'accord, d'autant plus que tu as employé correctement _durant_ et non _pendant_! En effet, ce n'est pas parce qu'on emploie le plus-que-parfait que le verbe ne pourrait pas décrire une action de longue durée… Tu pourrais d'ailleurs rajouter _toute_ sans en changer le sens:

_… qui *avait secondé* le centurion durant *toute* la guerre des Gaules._


----------



## Ostaire

_"… qui avait secondé le centurion durant toute_ la bataille de Gaulle."

-- Je ne doute pas que Maître C. avait l'intention d'écrire *"toute la guerre des Gaules"*.


----------



## proyoyo

Voilà qui est bien problématique avec mes raisonnements et mes posts antérieurs... Ça remet en cause bien des choses, car comme LV4-26, je suis persuadé de cette différence... Dois-je en déduire que l'utilisation de l'imparfait n'est pas possible dans une analepse ?


----------



## Ostaire

Pour des raisons que j'ai du mal à expliciter mais qui doivent très être bonnes, je mettrais l'imparfait ou le plus-que-parfait en fonction de l'organisation de la phrase :

"[...] _se souvenant_ *de cet homme froid et distant qui secondait* l_e centurion durant la guerre des Gaules."_

"[...] _se souvenant_ *que cet homme froid et distant avait secondé* _le centurion durant la guerre des Gaules_."


----------



## Maître Capello

proyoyo said:


> Dois-je en déduire que l'utilisation de l'imparfait n'est pas possible dans une analepse ?


Non, pas du tout. Les deux temps sont bien possibles, mais visiblement nous ne sommes pas d'accord sur le choix de celui qui serait le plus adéquat dans ta phrase… 


Ostaire said:


> Pour des raisons que j'ai du mal à expliciter mais qui doivent très être bonnes, je mettrais l'imparfait ou le plus-que-parfait en fonction de l'organisation de la phrase


 Alors là, je ne vois pas en quoi la construction de la phrase viendrait changer le temps…


----------



## proyoyo

Disons qu'avec l'imparfait, on aurait davantage l'impression que les deux soldats se souvient du moment où se déroule la bataille, comme s'il revoyait la scène avec un Marcus qui secondait *maintenant *le centurion, et non pas qui a secondé.
C'est possible ?

PS : Franchement, juste pour savoir, les grands auteurs font des fautes aussi, hein ? Parce qu'avec toutes ces subtilités en français, ça me parait impossible.


----------



## Ostaire

_"Alors là, je ne vois pas en quoi la construction de la phrase viendrait changer le temps…"_

-- A la réflexion, je vois pourquoi.

1. Avec _"[...] se souvenant de cet homme froid et distant qui secondait le centurion durant la guerre des Gaules"_, les gardes se souviennent de l'homme mais n'ont peut-être qu'une vague notion de ce qu'a été sa carrière militaire. L'imparfait convient donc. 

2. La formulation _"[...] se souvenant que cet homme froid et distant avait secondé le centurion durant la guerre des Gaules"_ déplace le coeur du souvenir vers le curriculum de Marcus, les gardes savent donc pertinemment que son rôle de lieutenant de César est une phase révolue.

Utiliser le plus-que-parfait avec l'option 1 aurait à mon sens le caractère d'une intervention du narrateur pour apporter une précision possiblement absente de l'esprit des gardes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ostaire said:


> Utiliser le plus-que-parfait avec l'option 1 aurait à mon sens le caractère d'une intervention du narrateur pour apporter une précision possiblement absente de l'esprit des gardes.


Tu marques un point, Ostaire. Toutefois, pour l'option 2 – et ce n'est pas par esprit de contradiction – c'est l'imparfait que j'utiliserais de préférence…

En bref, à mon humble avis, les deux temps sont possibles selon la nuance que l'on veut bien donner à la phrase, selon le point de vue que l'on adopte. Et visiblement, nous n'avions pas le même point de vue initial…


----------



## LV4-26

Nous sommes bien d'accord que la durée peut être la même dans les deux cas. La singularité de l'imparfait réside dans l'insistance sur la durée plus que sur la durée elle-même, dans le fait d'évoquer un évènement à l'intérieur de sa durée bien délimitée, qui peut être courte ou longue.

D'abord, je voudrais insister à nouveau sur l'idée que, pour moi, la différence imparfait / passé composé dans le cas d'un récit raconté au présent est la même que la différence imparfait / plus-que-parfait dans une narration au passé. On dira _avait secondé_ si l'on a dit _a secondé_. Je ne suis pas sûr que ce parallèle présent/passé fonctionne tout le temps mais je crois qu'il fonctionne au moins dans cette phrase et dans d'autres que poyoyo nous a déjà proposées.

Si on écrit "_secondait_", on insiste sur le souvenir. Les gardes se replacent dans la situation passée : "je me souviens, cet homme secondait le centurion durant la bataille de Gaule" Leur souvenir se porte sur ce moment précis qui commence avec la "bataille de Gaule" et finit avec elle.

Si on écrit "_a secondé_", il s'agit de citer cette activité comme une de celles qu'a exercé Marcus. Il a secondé le centurion et il a fait d'autres choses, pendant, avant, ou après. Du coup, de manière implicite, l'évocation déborde le cadre de cette durée bien délimitée qui correspond à la bataille de Gaule.

Une analogie qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut ==>
_- Qu'as tu fait en 1976 ?
- J'ai fait ceci, puis cela, puis d'autres choses
_
contre
_- Que faisais-tu en 1976 ?
- Je faisais ceci.
_
Et je pense, comme je l'ai dit, que le plus-que-parfait conserve cette valeur singulière du passé composé -- même si elle en perd peut-être une partie (?) -- quand on transpose le récit.

Je penche plutôt pour l'imparfait car il me semble insister sur l'aspect "évocation", la rendre plus présente. Mais je conçois très bien que l'on puisse "sentir" la phrase différemment.


----------



## proyoyo

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces explications, Ostaire, Maitre Capello, et LV4-26. Même si je tiens en compte toutes vos réponses, je vais faire mon têtu et conserver l'imparfait, na !


----------

